# Lowveld Lodge better after BS



## Sue S (Sep 30, 2006)

Just banked a week and I've got a week banked before BS.  The post-BS week is definitely better (at least at the searches I've done, mainly skiing NH,ME Feb 2007).  I don't really know what's hard to pull so I don't know how good it is in comparison with other SA weeks.  Perhaps someone could suggest a few searches? (just for our amusement....)


----------



## rhonda (Sep 30, 2006)

Regarding *The Seapointer*, 2BR, week 33

My first post-BS deposit tanked.  Trading was horrible and I was thankful for  Worldmark's "Exchange Plus" program (a reverse trade generating 8000 WM credits).

However, my 2nd post-BS deposit (Aug-07) is pullings its own.  I'm quite happy with the exchange options I'm seeing.

Our Seapointer trade history:

*'07:* not yet exchanged; 2nd post-BS deposit; online options looking good.
*'06:*  gave to Worldmark for 8000 WM credits (first post-BS deposit; exchange options were horrible).
*'05:* Grand Pacific Palisades, Gold Crown, Carlsbad CA, 2BR, week of Memorial Day '07; last pre-BS deposit.  
*'04:* Summer Bay Resort, Gold Crown, Orlando FL, 3BR lockout, early December '05.
*'03:* Sunterra Greensprings Plantation, Gold Crown, Williamsburg VA, 2BR, week of Memorial Day '05.
*'02:* Worldmark Arrow Point, Gold Crown, CDL ID, 3BR on the water, week of Memorial Day '04 (?).


----------



## grest (Sep 30, 2006)

My Seapointer has definitely done better, a lot better, post BS
Connie


----------

